# Your thoughts on Cosmetic Dentistry?



## davidscheff (Sep 4, 2020)

Hey everyone! So, what are your thoughts on cosmetic dentistry? My 18-year-old daughter has few irregularities in her teeth set. Her permanent canine on the right lower jaw is yet to come, and there isn’t enough room for it. Regular braces could work, and since she is into modelling, she disapproves of that, saying it will ruin her smile when she gets her profile shoot done. Now she isn’t in an adequate space and worried about how to work it out. I looked it up on the internet, and that’s when I came across this term. I thought I would ask the professionals here. So what do you guys think? There is this cosmetic dentist in Milton(follow the link for more information:https://www.milltowndental.com/dental-services/cosmetic-dentistry/), where we live, who might be right for the job. Please look into it and help me out. Thanks.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 4, 2020)

Why not look into Invisalign for her?


----------

